# cracked pen blank-can it be saved



## Chris S. (Dec 11, 2019)

Okay, reason trying to save blank is that cast into resin is a friend's sons first set of antlers of his first deer. These were just little thin spikes so cast into resin. Was less than a MM from getting through blank when heard it crack. I know why cracked but any ideas to save. Right now thought is turn down close to size and see what happens. When close put some super thin CA on crack and hope holds together. Resin for casting is clearest epoxy so not sure CA will even matter. I glued tubes in with a heavy application of 5 minute epoxy and been drying for 3 days so good and cured. Any other ideas? I also thought about putting an accent band of brass tube on bottom and top of blank when down to size to keep from totally splitting in two but not so sure like that idea. 

Pic of crack as is now.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 11, 2019)

If you're going to give it a try, don't wait to apply CA. That crack, without any treatment of it, will just invite more disaster. Give it a couple shots of thin CA before you try turning it - it will wick into the crack - and let it sit for a while to make sure it's cured. Turn it with a light touch and sharp tooling. Reapply thin CA as needed in the process of turning and when close to final size.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 11, 2019)

Ok thanks for feedback. I will CA it first and keep reapplying as goes. Already freshly sharpened tools awaiting this adventure and will take it slow and light cuts.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2019)

If you have a diamond shaped detailer carbide, that will help in turning to size. Less to bite off as you go, but will take a little more time to turn.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 12, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> If you have a diamond shaped detailer carbide, that will help in turning to size. Less to bite off as you go, but will take a little more time to turn.


Good idea but sadly don't have one. Have some small tyrning tools will probably use those once round. And everything super sharp.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 12, 2019)

Take the corners off with a sander first and get it round then put it on the lathe. Less chance of a catch on this important piece. Pictures of all progress, including the final piece, are a requirement now that we all have ownership in it!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Chris S. (Dec 13, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Take the corners off with a sander first and get it round then put it on the lathe. Less chance of a catch on this important piece. Pictures of all progress, including the final piece, are a requirement now that we all have ownership in it!!



I will I will post up a picture when I get home. Sadly I did not see your post before I began turning it. So far I taken off the corners and got it about half round. Because the antler was offset to one side I had to drill the blank off center So currently one side has rounded while the other side is still mostly Square. So far so good knock on wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 13, 2019)

Good luck Chris and hopefully it turns out fantastic.

If it blows up on you, let me know and I'm happy to send you another piece of antler.

I hope all is well on your end and happy holidays!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Round as much as possible before turning. 1 catch and end of show! Thin CA as others have said.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 13, 2019)

Steve so, hopefully I will not have to take you up on your offer. Fingers crossed but thank you anyways.. All is well here looking forward to getting out of town for the holidays. If I ever get the cleaning up my shop I may have some more gun stocks can send your way as to the point now I just need to get some stuff out of my way.


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 13, 2019)

Chris S. said:


> Steve so, hopefully I will not have to take you up on your offer. Fingers crossed but thank you anyways.. All is well here looking forward to getting out of town for the holidays. If I ever get the cleaning up my shop I may have some more gun stocks can send your way as to the point now I just need to get some stuff out of my way.



Definitely let me know and I'll take you up on that!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 13, 2019)

If I ever get the cleaning up my shop I may have some more gun stocks can send your way as to the point now I just need to get some stuff out of my way.[/QUOTE]

I would be interested in helping you empty your shop. Tag me if you post more gun stocks.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 13, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> If I ever get the cleaning up my shop I may have some more gun stocks can send your way as to the point now I just need to get some stuff out of my way.



I would be interested in helping you empty your shop. Tag me if you post more gun stocks.[/QUOTE]

Will do. There nothing too fancy just a nice Maple stocks some with some curl in them but when I get around to it I'll make sure I let you know.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 13, 2019)

Here what I got so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 13, 2019)

Looking good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2019)

Man this been slowest pen ever but holding together and crack becoming invisible. 2mm to go then sand and polish.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 15, 2019)

You're almost there....slow and steady! And sharpen often. Looking forward to seeing the finished pen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2019)

Finally finished.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 15, 2019)

Nicely done Chris! 

I'm sure he will be very proud to carry and use that pen.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Nicely done Chris!
> 
> I'm sure he will be very proud to carry and use that pen.


Thanks Steve. I hope so. Shall see soon enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2021)

Howdy Chris. Just checking in on this pen. How has it held up? No crack on the crack?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 20, 2021)

So far so good. Been holding up fine. Think mostly sits on his desk but last time I saw him was all good.


----------

